# Sending off two guns to Gunsmith



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Finally got the box required and made out work order. As soon as possible I'm sending two Rugers off to Dave Clements for work.

First is a 1958 vintage Blackhawk .357 Magnum, the one I reported had the barrel come loose recently. I'm going to have this barrel problem re-set, hot blue the grip frame, and case harden frame and hammer. The grip frame is a steel Old Army that I fit last year and cold blued. Decided to go ahead and case harden the frame.

The other is a .44 Magnum Super Blackhawk that has already been case hardened. The barrel of this gun has torqued around so that I've run out of sight adjustment.

I've had the .357 Magnum some forty-eight years, and put just shy of 14,000 rounds through it.

The .44 is newer, dating to about 1995 or so, and is just a little shy of 10,000 rounds fired through it. This .44 has had a pretty steady diet of heavy full power loads. Its sort of become my favorite long barrel gun for full power, though my need for full power .44 loads has diminished the last few years. Still love to shoot them, though.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck w/ that - I always hate waiting for stuff to come back when I send guns off...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Very well do I know what you mean.

However I am prepared for a long interval without these guns, its not as if I were unarmed. I can still put my hands on three or four Super Blackhawks and several .357 Blackhawks should the need arise. I'm still working on my newest .44 Special and that 5" Super Blackhawk just back from Dave Clements. And its been a long time since I did anything with any of my Smiths. Also a Colt New Frontier has gone long neglected.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Did you get one of your Rugers converted to the 44 SPL? I've read Taffins book on 44's and seen articles of 357 Blackhawk conversions to 44 SPL. and have interest in having that done "one of these days".


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep us in the loop on what is happening Bob. Good luck with them.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Sorry!*

I must apologize for the alacrity. I didn't realize this thread was still hangin' fire.

The .357 Blackhawk back from Clements:










And the Super Blackhawk:










These have been back awhile, well broken in again.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*.44 Special*

And, here is the old three-screw .357 converted to .44 Special by Dave Clements:










I've put just over 3,000 rounds through it. Took me awhile to get a good load, since its been a number of years since I loaded the .44 Special. Current load is 240gr. cast SWC with 5.5 grs. of Winchester 231. Velocity is only about 860 fps, but accuracy is superb.









Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Two Beauties...*

:drooling:They sure are beauties Bob. :drooling:There is just something about that case harding that makes them old revolver look so good. That 3 screw on top would be the perfect cowboy gun for me. Dave C sure does some fine work. Good luck with them Bob. I am going back to :drooling::drooling::drooling::smt1099


----------

